# Zenon - Datenaustausch mit Office Paketen



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2004)

Hi !

Bräuchte dringend Informationen über den Datenaustausch von Zenon und Office Produkten, wie ZB Word, Excel usw..

In Form von pdf-files , oder (deutschsprachigen !) links im internet dazu.(jedoch dand ich nichts was mir wirklich weiterhalf)

Soll ja angeblich möglich sein Daten von Word oder Excel bzw. Access zu Zenon zu übertragen und auch umgekehrt. Brächute diese Informationen für ein Protokoll, finde aber leider fast nichts speziell zur Kommunikation von Zenon mit Office Produkten, und wie es funktionieren würde 

Hoffe es kann mir wer weiter helfen.
Danke
lg,Progger

PS: e-mail Adresse kann jeder haben falls er mir pdf files oä senden könnte , werde ich dann posten.


----------

